

Show HN:  Instant Youtube playlist - sagganitra

http://playyourlist.com<p>A quick hack to take instant mania to next level, now create real quick youtube playlist and share with friends. Enter song names separated by comma and get your playlist instantly. Also continue adding songs later after comma.
Please let me know of your suggestions and spread the word if you like it.
======
sagganitra
<http://playyourlist.com/>

